# 780 points of whatever you want



## MidnightKid333

*If you were in a tournament where you could bring exactly 780 points of whatever you wanted (unbound/ no FOC) what would your army look like?*


----------



## darkreever

Formation: 1st Company hammerfall assault

Chapter Tactics - Iron Hands
Terminator captain
130

Terminator squad
200

Terminator assault squad
2x Thunder hammer and storm shield
210

Land raider redeemer
240

Total: 780

Captain and assault terminators are in the redeemer and the normal termies are in reserve, as per the formation requirements.


----------



## ntaw

For lol's I'd run 5 Vindicare Assassins. It's 750, but who plays at 780 anyway? :grin:


----------

